# neuer Laptop bei Hofer

## imaxcs

Hallo!

Wie ihr vielleicht wisst, gibts bei Hofer am Donnerstag einen neuen Laptop ( die Österreicher wissen, wovon ich rede, der österreichische Aldi ). Wollte mal fragen, ob ihr ihn grundsätzlich für einen guten Kauf für einen Gentoo/ bzw. Linux-User haltet ( mal abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass er von Gericom ist ) ?

http://www.hofer.at

http://www.hofer.at/images/data_product/5283878442023c7964173.pdf

bye

----------

## netzmeister

 *imaxcs wrote:*   

> ( mal abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass er von Gericom ist ) ?

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruß Matthias

----------

## imaxcs

 *Quote:*   

> Rolling Eyes 

 

Ich verstehe dich schon! Genau das hab ich auch das erste Mal gemacht. Nach einiger Recherche im Internet scheinen aber bisher praktisch alle Gericom-Notebooks nach einigem *Überreden*ausnahmslos funktioniert zu haben.

Wie sieht es zum Beispiel mit PCI-Express aus? Oder mit PnP? Oder Centrino? Wie ist Linux/Gentoo auf diesen Gebieten?

Abgesehen von einigen Dingen, die zu Problemkindern werden können, ist es doch ein Wahnsinns-Laptop, oder nicht? Und zu dem Preis! Der Dell Inspirion 8600 beispielsweise kommt nicht annähernd an die Leistung heran und ist ( bei meiner Konfiguration ) um 500  teurer.

----------

## zielscheibe

Bei dem Preis würde ich mal bei den kompetenteren Notebookfirmen vorbeischauen (IBM, TOSHIBA, ACER). 

Ist dir übrigens bekannt, daß Gericom bald die Notebooksparte für immer dicht macht? 

-->IMHO Finger weg!

----------

## imaxcs

 *Quote:*   

> Bei dem Preis würde ich mal bei den kompetenteren Notebookfirmen vorbeischauen (IBM, TOSHIBA, ACER).

 

Ich bin am Suchen.   :Smile:   Und dabei eben über den Gericom gestolpert.

 *Quote:*   

> Ist dir übrigens bekannt, daß Gericom bald die Notebooksparte für immer dicht macht? 

 

IMHO nicht dichtmachen, sondern die Herstellung nur auslagern, was dann ja sehr positiv sein könnte.

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Laut diesem Link sieht das nicht rosig aus:

http://www.discountfan.de/artikel/200502/510.php

Die Frage ist überhaupt, was du von deinem zukünftigen Notebook erwartest. 

Soll das ein Powerriegel als Desktopersatz werden oder hast du vor, das Ding auch mal mobil einzusetzen. Wenn letzteres zu deinen Wünschen gehört, kommst du IMHO nicht um einen "Markenhersteller" herum (Robustheit, Verarbeitung, sinnvolle Ausstattung, Akkulaufzeit, Gewicht usw.).

----------

## total_planlos

hier in klagenfurt gibt es nur eine Notebookwerkstatt wo man hingehen kann wenn mal was nicht mehr so funktioniert! kumpel von mir war mal mit seinem notebook bei ihm und da kamen wir so ins quatschen und da hat er uns nette sachen über gericom erzählt;) ich hab ihn dann gefragt mit welchen marken er es hauptsächlich zu tun hat, d.h. welche notebooks er zum Reparieren bekommt und da hat er 3 Marken aufgezählt die 99,9% aller Reparaturfälle abdecken und diese sind: Gericom, IPC und Acer! 

demnach würd ich mir nie ein gericom kaufen, auch wenn die teile super super klingen! das ist es nicht wert wenn du dann schon nach einem halben jahr den ersten besuch beim notebookfritzen machen musst!!!

greets

Flo

----------

## NightDragon

Fragt sich nun halt auch, was klaputt wurde.

zu 90% gebe ich den anwendern die schuld.

Und da können nunmal die Firmen weniger was für.

Naja... also ich kann nur von meiner eigenen Erfahrung reden und dazu sagen, das Gericom leider recht teuer in der Reperatur kommt.

HP Ist da wesentlich billiger, die Displays die HP einsetzt sind auch teils genial.

Bei Sony und Fujitsu-Siemens wird viel "geklaut". Wie übrigens bei HP und IPC auch.

In FJS's Notebook findet man immer wieder OEM GEräte von namhaften Herstellern.

Na wie dem sei.

Ich habe mir das angebot beim Hofer genau angeschaut. Gericom ist von der Quali her nicht schlecht (der hohe Prozentsatz, der Geräte in der Reperatur liegt darann, das sehr sehr viele Luete Gericom verwenden).

Was FJS noch angeht. so ist zumindest bei der Amilo D Serie die Tastatur oder ein Defekt an der Tastatur ziemlich ärgerlich. Ist nämlcih nicht austauschbar ohne das Display abzuschrauben.

Was die Gentoo-tauglichkeit angeht, sind sie gut. Ich habe hier einen Amilo D 7820, und es läuft alles. War auch keine Große Hexerei.

----------

## Kev111

Das bestätigt auch eine Onlineumfrage, die ich neulich erst im Internet gelesen habe, fragt mich aber bitte nichtmehr, wo das war.

Dort wurde gefragt, welche Kunden der einzelnen Notebook-Marken ihr notebook einmal reparieren lassen mussten, wie schnell dies ging und wie zufrieden die waren.

In der Rubrik Fehlerhäufigkeit hatte da Gericom mit Abstand am Schlechtesten abgeschlossen, gefolgt von Dell, als besonders gut stellte sich Asus heraus.

Bei der Fehlerbehebung, war Dell dagegen, mit ca. 1 Woche, die absolute Spitze. 

Am Schlechtesten war mit 4-6 Wochen wieder Gericom.

Das Ganze bestätigt auch ein guter Freund von mir, der auch Besitzer eines Gericom Notebooks ist. Er lies es vor ca 3/4 Jahr reparieren und musste dann über einen Monat warten.

Deffekt war recht viel und manche Teile wurden erst garnicht repariert.

Er rät absolut von Gericom ab. Die Akkulaufzeit ist bei seinem Notebook unter 2 Stunden und das Teil schreit nur vor sich her.

----------

## NightDragon

Hm. Also dafür das der hier nen echten P4 hat, läuft er ganze 2 1/2h. unter volllast. Ist schon was ganz feines. Klar. Dafür hat er auch gut 4 kg. Also nicht wirklich liecht und schön ist er auch nicht.

Aber er macht seinen Dienst.

Was den akku angeht, so haben die zwar meistens keinen Memory-Effekt mehr, aber jeder ladezyklus und sei es nur der von 99% auf 100%, nützt den akku ab.

Gefährlich wirds hierbei, weil der Akku sich ja auch leicht selbstentladet. Ein Notebook der mit Akku ans Netz geht, und dann mit vollgeladenem Akku dahinrechnet, der erlebt so einige Ladezyklen.

Problematik:

Akku entladet sich --> Notebook ist aber am netz. Daher wird die Ladung, sowie es von der Elektronik bemerkt wird, gestartet.

Er läd sich auf (und wenns nur von 99,90% auf 100% ist).

Das ist schlimmste Abnützung. Damit kann man ganz schnell und ohne Mühe sich alle Zellen im Akku zerstören.

Und dann kommt das wundersame Spielchen Wieso er plötzlich mit vollem akku nur mehr 10 min hält.

Hm. Gericom hab ich wie gesagt auch echt schlimmes gehört. Naja. Meinen FJS möchte ich auch nicht einsenden, weil ich mir sicher wäre das sie mehr reparieren wie ich will (Am Display wäre einiges zu machen, und ne kleine 2 farbige LED müsste getauscht werden. Dann wäre der Kühler zu reinigen usw..)

Naja. kann eben nicht darauf verzichten.

----------

## CHs

Also ich würde dir auch auf jedenfall von einem Gericom abraten, die Teile sind imho einfach grausig.

Die "Zufriedenheitsgrafik" stammt wenn ich mich recht erinnere aus der ct.

Wenn du ein gutes und solides Notebook suchst, kauf dir ein IBM, das ist natürlich nicht ganz billig. Toshiba Notebooks sind auch gut, aber leider noch teuerer als IBM (Ich meine die guten "Business" Modelle und nicht die "Consumer" Teile).

Acer und Asus Notebooks sind von Preis/Leistung sehr gut.

Die Frage ist natürlich auch was du mit deinem Notebook machen möchtest, d.h. welche Kriterien sind dir besonders wichtig? Preis, Gewicht, Grösse, Verarbeitung, Geschwindigkeit, Festplattengröße, Anschlußmöglichkeiten ... .

Ich schreibe diesen Text auch gerade auf einem Notebook, ein Toshiba Portege R100, welches ich grundsätzlich auch empfehlen kann, die Frage ist wie gesagt immer nur was man sucht.

----------

## Duffy

in den einschlägigen prospekten die einem so ins haus flattern sind in letzter zeit immer GUTE HPSs drinnen für teilweise unter 1000 euronen, alle leute die ich kenn haben mit gericrap notebooks unlösbare probleme und für den preis bekommst auch so notebooks ...

----------

## imaxcs

Also erst mal Danke für eure Antworten.   :Smile: 

Sieht so aus als wäre Gericom wirklick sch....lecht! Dabei wollte ich doch den Versuch starten, Gentoo auf so einem *Volks-Laptop* aufzusetzen, doch wenn ich dann so viele Probleme hätte wie angesprochen, lohnt es sich wirklich nicht.

Leider hat meine Mutter ( von der das Geld kommt   :Cool:  ) den Gericom-Laptop liebgewonnen. ( Huih, sieh mal, sooo viel RAM und sooo ein schneller Prozessor )   :Rolling Eyes:  Mal sehen, wie ich ihr das wieder ausreden kann.   :Smile: 

Tja, was brauch ich eigentlich? Wichtig ist mir:

1) Gentoo-Kompabilität

2) gute Akku-Laufzeit

3) schnell ( P4 oder Centrino und mind. 512 RAM )

4) NVIDIA-Grafikkarte ( ihr wisst schon, wieso )

5) leise

6) große Festplatten-Kapazität

7) großes Display

 :Cool:  richtiges Tastaturlayout

Weniger wichtig ist mir:

1) Sound ( sollte halt funktionieren, aber mehr nicht )

2) Gewicht

3) Abmessungen

4) diverse Anschlüsse ( Firewire, SVGA, ... )

Ich hab hier diesen Laptop:

http://www.saturn.at/start.html?klabSessionID=8f618b4605d325d13543716436548fc7Lj98be79

Auf jeden Fall besser, oder?

edit: kann nicht direkt linken   :Sad: 

bitte bei der Saturn Seite den HP PAVILION ZD7373EA suchen. ( Suche -> "HP PAVILION" -> Notebooks -> gleich der Erste )

edit2: hier eine genauere Spezifikation

http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/at/de/ho/WF06b/21255-466647-466649-466649-466649-9691991-21789339.html

----------

## total_planlos

du weisst aber schon das das ein desktop ersatz ist^^ du solltest dir das hp unbedingt mal in natura anschaun! soviel ich weiss gibts für das teil nicht mal einen passenden notebookrucksack! is einfach riesig!!!

----------

## imaxcs

Ich brauch ihn, um auf Reisen im Zimmer arbeiten zu können, und um auf der Uni mitzuschreiben, vielleicht. Aber ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall zuerst im Geschäft ansehen. Die Katze im Sack kauf ich sicher nicht.  :  :Wink: 

----------

## total_planlos

dann reicht dir aber ein 15" notebook vollkommen glaub ich! ich hab ein 15 zoll hp das 3 kilo schwer is und das zipft mich hin und wieder an! aber mit 4kg im schlepptau herumzulaufen stell ich mir nicht angenehm vor!

----------

## schotter

Tach,

 *Quote:*   

> 2) gute Akku-Laufzeit

 

na da kannst doch gleich mal damit argumentieren, dass des bestimmt nur schwindel ist, denn von einer mindest Laufzeit steht da nix, nur das er super mega lang läuft (im Stand-By  :Very Happy: )

 *Quote:*   

> 3) schnell ( P4 oder Centrino und mind. 512 RAM )

 

Warum denn 'n Intel? Ich hab'n Acer Notebook mit amd64 und bin vollkommen zufrieden. Wenn der ein oder andere immer mein, dies und jenes geht nicht, dann kann ich das meist nicht nach vollziehen. Und schneller is so'n 64er allemal, wenn ich bedenke wie lange mein 32bitter braucht für 'ne Neuinstallation ~1.5 Tage (bis da wirklich "alles" steht) und mein 64er is in knapp 4 Stunden fertig.

5) leise

 *Quote:*   

> 6) große Festplatten-Kapazität

 

ob 60GB oder 80GB machen keinen Unterschied

 *Quote:*   

> 7) großes Display

 

viel gewicht, viel Strom -> geringere Betriebsdauer.

also wie du siehst stehen 2 und 7 in Konflikt. Und dann wollt ich noch sagen, dass PCIExpress ein Schmarrn ist! Was die Schnittstelle an Daten hin- und herschaufeln kann, das kann noch keine GraKa aufbringen, also zahlt man mehr oder weniger nur für den "Namen". Des is wie wenn ich'n Mofa mit Cerosin betanken würd  :Very Happy: 

mfg,

t.s.

----------

## Kev111

Also ich hab mir auch mal dein rausgesuchtes HP Notebook Angesehen, dabei fiel mir ins auge, dass der Prozessor einen FSB von 800 hat, der Ram aber nur 333 mhz hat, (*2=666) das ist in meinen Augen eine unnötige Performence-Bremse.

Des Weiteren, wenn du unbedingt eine Intel Plattform haben willst, Tu dir auf keinen Fall Pentium 4 an. Ein Centrino Prozessor ist in einem Notebook einfach viel besser aufgehoben. (Ich schreibe selbst von einem Laptop mit 3 Ghz P4 und glaub mir, ich weiß wovon ich spreche)

Wegen deinem Display-Wunsch, kann ich schotter nur zustimmen, ein 15" ist allemal ausreichend.

----------

## NightDragon

Also ich habe einen P4 2,4 Ghz und habe eigentlich gar keine Probleme damit.

Okay es gibt einiges an Wärme, aber der Notebook ist allgemein nicht der neueste.

----------

## CHs

Ich würde dir auch zum Centrino raten, ein P4 frißt zuviel Strom. Wobei es auch unterschiedliche Centrinos gibt, ich würde dann zu einen "normalen" raten, da dir eine relativ hohe Rechenleistung wichtig ist. Ich z.B. hab einen Ultra-Low-Voltage Centrino, ist natürlich nicht der schnellste, reicht aber für das normale arbeiten allemal aus.

Und nimm kein Display das größer als 15 ist, das wird macht einfach keinen Spaß das rumzuschleppen, besser wäre meiner Ansicht ein 14er und es sollte nicht mehr als 3kg wiegen, besser wären so 2,5kg, ich hab ein 12 Zoll, aber das ist dir wahrscheinlich zu klein, aber gerade bei den kleinen Tischen im Hörsaal recht praktisch und mit 1,1 kg auch recht leicht.

Ein Ibook kommt für dich nicht in Frage?

----------

